# RMC International Aggregate for PTAP



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what RMC asked for aggregate wise last year for international students I have a 75.7% for my IBCC, not sure about my SAT scores getting them later this month and AIMC chances are looking slim for me but anyone have an idea about RMC?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

it depends on how many seats there are in RMC for foreign students.....AIMC has only 4 seats so ur chances there are pretty slim but if RMC has about 10 seats then i would say u have a pretty decent chance of getting in as long as u do good on ur SAT


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

ptap requires only that you get a 550 on all your SAT II's. However, an IBBC equivilance is going to be difficult to get a seat on via PTAP. Self finance is possible, as if you get a high SAT score its possible gain a high aggregate. Or, you can try the entry exam, which will also then turn out an aggregate. But PTAP score is not determined by original merit required by the specific college you are looking at. It basically depends upon the combined competition of all the students who apply to it this year.


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

So what is the difference between the self finance seat and the PTAP, do I have to directly apply to the university and how is their aggregate weighted 60% IBCC and 40% SAT as well?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

ptap you don't apply to the college directly. first, you get your conversion from IBCC, and then you apply specifically through HEC which deals with self finance as well as PTAP. You apply to PTAP in general, and write down around 6 colleges in the order of preference, if your IBCC merit alone is high enough, your name will appear on the merit list along with the college you gained admission into. this way, you only have to pay the local student fees for the designated institution, rather than the expensive self finance seat. On self finance, you apply with your IBCC conversion with your SAT score. You get an aggregate, which is used to apply to Self Finance. Then with this you might apply to the colleges individually, or on a collective form as you do with the PTAP, I'm not 100% sure concerning this detail. But, its calculated 10% matric(9th and 10th grade), 50% FSC(11th and 12th grade), and 40% SAT, which on Self Finance you are taking in place of the entry exam.


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my SAT scores back of 2130/2400, do I have a shot on self finance you think for AIMC


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

your SAT scores are really good Mashallah. However, AIMC is very competitve. Your aggregate might prove adequate. You cant know for certain unless you apply. Good luck!


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Yea thanks for the encouragement wish you all the best as well, I just hope that their cutoff aggregate this year is around 80%


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Your sat score is realy good! what subject test did u write n was this ur first time?


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow nice SAT score, I am also interested in RMC. I want to apply to both government and private colleges, My scores are 650 650 and 660. and my IBCC is 821/1100. You guys think they are enough to get me into a decent college


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

Emma I took the 3 basic Bio (M), some people say taking bio E is better and it was my lowest score of 650, and physics and chem. To be honest it does come down to studying from those books u find @ book stores. I have no idea about ur IBCC thing


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
What do you think is the aggregare cut off percentage for Army Medical College?
My SAT scores are : 660, 720 and 740
Any idea about my chances of getting into Army Medical College/NUST? 

Thanks!


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

wat was ur ibcc equivalence?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

I have sent my O levels certificate to Pakistan and its equivalence certificate will be ready in few days InshaAllah. Since I did them from outside Pakistan i guess only 5 subjects will be counted according to their rule. It comes out to be *85%* when i calculated using their formula.
Complete A levels equivalence cant be made since results come out in August but im predicted 2A*s and 1 A so the aggregate IBCC equivalence comes out to be *86.25%* I hope.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

ahh lucky guy... ur equivalence is really good and so is ur sat score!U'll definitely get into AMC.infact u probably have a really good chance of getting into some of the top clgs like AIMC or KE. gud luck!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> ahh lucky guy... ur equivalence is really good and so is ur sat score!U'll definitely get into AMC.infact u probably have a really good chance of getting into some of the top clgs like AIMC or KE. gud luck!


Thanks for the motivation  all depends on what percentage they calculate for me  I hope its the same atleast!

My aim is Shifa Medical college, AMC and Fauji Foundation though.

How about you? Where have you applied?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

I plan on applying to AMC but i dont know wat my chances are of getting admission there  probably going to get low equivalence since i'm from Canada, expected equivalence around 75% if i get lucky  n SAT exams in 2 days...hopefully i'll get above 2000 (fingers crossed)


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> I plan on applying to AMC but i dont know wat my chances are of getting admission there  probably going to get low equivalence since i'm from Canada, expected equivalence around 75% if i get lucky  n SAT exams in 2 days...hopefully i'll get above 2000 (fingers crossed)


Oh I c :/ I am not sure about the formula for converting the marks in Canadian system but hopefully it turns out to be good for you.
All the best for SATs  
dont tell me you are giving all 3 in one day! 
and here's a tip for time management in SAT (much needed in chemistry since its longest) : just circle your choices quickly, doesnt have to be a proper circle in the first go. Complete your paper and when they tell everyone in the end to fill in the statement that "i agree to the blah blah blah..", i*n that time you fill your circles properly! *It saved/gave me extra 5 minutes to complete the exam


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

I know this sounds like a stupid question but for CMH do they only need 1 SAT biology test I took the M test and just physibecause on their website for their foreign students it says bio, chem and PHYS/ Math 2 does the slash mean or


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

yes you have a choice between taking either physics or math of preferred level.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Acer said:


> Oh I c :/ I am not sure about the formula for converting the marks in Canadian system but hopefully it turns out to be good for you.
> All the best for SATs
> dont tell me you are giving all 3 in one day!
> and here's a tip for time management in SAT (much needed in chemistry since its longest) : just circle your choices quickly, doesnt have to be a proper circle in the first go. Complete your paper and when they tell everyone in the end to fill in the statement that "i agree to the blah blah blah..", i*n that time you fill your circles properly! *It saved/gave me extra 5 minutes to complete the exam


Yup, writing all 3 in one day for the first time lol n thnx for the tip  i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Emma101 said:


> Yup, writing all 3 in one day for the first time lol n thnx for the tip  i'll keep that in mind


thtat's alot! lol and u r welcome ;P
how did they go?!  which one was best?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

didn't go so well


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

you never know, they might be good. just believe in yourself and the Creator


----------

